

Alexa's Make Believe Internet - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/25/alexas-make-believe-internet/

======
nickb
Compete.com and quantcast.com are the only free alternatives that are closer
to reality. I have no idea how accurate Compete.com is but Quantcast is
extremely accurate for sites that have added their tracking code. Basically,
Quantcast is like open Google Analytics. I've added Quantcast tracking to our
site recently and their estimates are close to our logs (once you discount for
bots etc).

------
thinkingserious
What do you think about Compete.com?

